# Linux bootet nicht vom USB Stick, UI o.ä. nicht gefunden



## Stickwell (24. Oktober 2015)

*Linux bootet nicht vom USB Stick, UI o.ä. nicht gefunden*

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich wollte heute auf meinem frisch zusammengebauten Pc Linux Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit über einen USB Stick installieren. Als mein Pc von dem Stick gebootet hat, kam ne Fehlermeldung, dass ne bestimmt UI o.ä. nicht gefunden wurde und ich war in der Eingabeaufforderung/Terminal wo dran stand

Boot: 

kann mir da jemand helfen? Wäre sehr freundlich


----------



## ZobRombie (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Linux bootet nicht vom USB Stick, UI o.ä. nicht gefunden*

Hallo!

Als erstes könntest du testen, folgendes beim Boot-Prompt einzugeben: mboot.c32 -c boot.cfg

Ansonsten ein paar Grundsatzfragen:

Ist USB-Booten aktiviert? Hast du sowohl UEFI als auch Legacy/Bios fürs Booten aktiviert?

Hast du einen anderen Rechner zur Hand, um ggf. einen neuen USB-Boot-Stick zu basteln? 

Wie hast du den jetzigen Stick erstellt? Linux/OSX/Windows-Bordmittel oder per Rufus oder UNetootin usw?

Hat der USB-Stick mehrere Partitionen?

Grüße!


----------



## Stickwell (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Linux bootet nicht vom USB Stick, UI o.ä. nicht gefunden*



ZobRombie schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Als erstes könntest du testen, folgendes beim Boot-Prompt einzugeben: mboot.c32 -c boot.cfg
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. Ich dachte es handelt sich um nen schweren Fehler in der Matrix 

Ich hab den USB stick mit Linux Live creator USB erstellt. Nein der Stick hat nur eine Partition. Ach ja und USB booting ist an, weil ich grad ne alte xubuntu DVD gefunden hab und die über mein externes Laufwerk installiert hab ^^


----------



## ZobRombie (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Linux bootet nicht vom USB Stick, UI o.ä. nicht gefunden*

Vermutlich konnte er den Kernel nicht finden und das mag an falscher Verweisung gelegen haben. Wenn du jetzt aber Xubuntu installiert und lauffähig hast, kannst du dort mal den Startup Disk Creator suchen und starten. Dafür brauchst du dann wieder die .iso von Ubuntu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.3/ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso


----------



## Stickwell (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Linux bootet nicht vom USB Stick, UI o.ä. nicht gefunden*



ZobRombie schrieb:


> Vermutlich konnte er den Kernel nicht finden und das mag an falscher Verweisung gelegen haben. Wenn du jetzt aber Xubuntu installiert und lauffähig hast, kannst du dort mal den Startup Disk Creator suchen und starten. Dafür brauchst du dann wieder die .iso von Ubuntu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.3/ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso



mach ich dann


----------



## Stickwell (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Linux bootet nicht vom USB Stick, UI o.ä. nicht gefunden*

Hmm komisch. Da kommt ne Fehlermeldung, dass er den bootloader nicht installieren konnte. Und wenn ich vom USB Stick booten will, bootet er ganz normal Xubuntu. Ist das normal? O.o


----------



## ZobRombie (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Linux bootet nicht vom USB Stick, UI o.ä. nicht gefunden*

Hallo,

blöd das du Probleme hast. Das Endergebnis ist leider in sofern normal, weil er ohne den bootloader nicht bootet und dann eben wieder bei xubuntu landet. 

Ich habe bisher immer sehr gute Erfahrungen mit UNetbootin gemacht. Vielleicht magst du es dir einmal ansehen: UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads
Entweder kann man das Tool die Distributionen laden lassen oder du gibst bei "Diskimage" den Pfad zur bereits geladenen .iso an.

Wenn es dir möglich ist, schaue bitte auch, ob du den Stick Fat/Fat32 formatiert hast/kriegst und dass er genugSpeicherplatz frei hat. Wobei Letzteres vielleicht auch nur mir passiert, Hehe - hab mal ziemlich lang gezweifelt, wo nu das Problem liegt, bis klar wurde, dass der Stick gar nicht genug freien Speicher mehr hatte 

Grüße


----------



## Stickwell (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Linux bootet nicht vom USB Stick, UI o.ä. nicht gefunden*



ZobRombie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> blöd das du Probleme hast. Das Endergebnis ist leider in sofern normal, weil er ohne den bootloader nicht bootet und dann eben wieder bei xubuntu landet.
> 
> ...



Ok. Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

